# Here Kitty



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Damn....this is harsh!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

HAHAHA







now THATS a kickass ad


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)




----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Looks so convincing.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

that is by far the most disturbing ad ever. I hope they dont show that on tv.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Did you ever see the one, the bird flies near the hood and the hood smacks it? HHAHAH, these people are sick. Where are the Animal rights activists when you need them?


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

now i know why your called gross gurke lol


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

thats so fricking sick!!!! u sad bastard for even posting it here




















































































(was really supposed to be more of those but i got this message







You have posted a message with more emoticons that this board allows. Please reduce the number of emoticons you've added to the message)


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

funnyh but wrong :laugh:


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

That was sweet. I saw that last week its friign awesome...


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

on TV?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> thats so fricking sick!!!! u sad bastard for even posting it here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Its a comercial







however it is very realistic....I doubt it will ever run in the US, Ford would get stoned for it.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

hehehe.. good good..


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

haha, i like it...


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

wicked add lol


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

That really is a disturbing ad and it's a shame that Ford has to stoop to that kind of advertising to sell cars. It really makes Ford look bad and I'm sure they are hearing plenty about that ad. It doesnt say much for there product if they need to do this to sell cars. Does this ad make you want to go out and buy a Ford?


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

The person who thought up that idea should be shot and pissed on, f*cking idiot.

How would he like it if we put his head in there?


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

lol...... such emotional members we have here......


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

hmmm.. some funny responses from people, even though it is only a joke, and this is a piranha forum.. i dont think any of us ended up with piranha because we like their colours.... people keep comets as pets too, and how many of them get eaten by piranha? *

*not an intentional de-railment, or trying to argue... just an observation.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

there is quite a diffrence in my view. when a animal gets torn up by P's its natural, and there is a purpose to it, it can be quite messy shure, but its not quite as sick as such things do happen in nature,

animals being ripped of by P's, well that Has occured for millenia, does happen and will continue for millenia and millenia to come.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

dude, it was fake. a commercial. albeit pretty bad taste.... but fake nonetheless.. chill


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

hmmm... anyone upset by this, might enjoy following this link.

http://www.rathergood.com/vines/


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Jeez, it's an ad.....







a funny one at that!

Ford has released more, similar ads in this campaign: one is with a pigeon being launched into orbit by the hood that suddenly opens (as a means to prevent bird crap on the car).
It's just a way to show the SportKa is a cleverly designed car, no more, no less.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

ha ha that was great


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

hehehe







i thought it was really funny


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

slylie said:


> hmmm... anyone upset by this, might enjoy following this link.
> 
> http://www.rathergood.com/vines/


 Rofl! that one was funny.

but back to that commercial, yes i realise its fake, but it seems quite realistic, to such degree it really almost made me puke


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

its a damned good ad and I cant believe some people here take it so seriously rofl

although i also cant believe some people actually like cats, either. They're snakehead food!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

slylie said:


> hmmm... anyone upset by this, might enjoy following this link.
> 
> http://www.rathergood.com/vines/


 that one is great too







i liked the first one better though


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> its a damned good ad and I cant believe some people here take it so seriously rofl
> 
> although i also cant believe some people actually like cats, either. They're snakehead food!










i love cats 
they are really interesting animals

and that commercial was funny as hell


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Some people here really just need to lighten up being so offend by everything is going to give you a heart attack.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

hahaha funny but sick at the same time


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

Kory said:


> Some people here really just need to lighten up being so offend by everything is going to give you a heart attack.


 No one is having a heart attack. We are simply expressing our opinion.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

i hate cat but


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

garygny said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > Some people here really just need to lighten up being so offend by everything is going to give you a heart attack.
> ...


 and I just expressed mine do you have a point?


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

Kory said:


> garygny said:
> 
> 
> > Kory said:
> ...


 Congratulations !!!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

garygny said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > garygny said:
> ...


 So your point was Congratulations?


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

Markosaur said:


> there is quite a diffrence in my view. when a animal gets torn up by P's its natural, and there is a purpose to it, it can be quite messy shure, but its not quite as sick as such things do happen in nature,
> 
> animals being ripped of by P's, well that Has occured for millenia, does happen and will continue for millenia and millenia to come.


 Yes, it is totally natural....you have fish being kept in a glass cage which is being fed goldfish, something it would never encounter in nature........So the car kills that cat, in nature do cats not get killed? what is doing the killing is irrelevant..Cats have been killed for millenia and it is not going to stop anytime soon.......I wish my car would do that, that way i would have to go outside every morning with my baseball bat and play kitty baseball :rock: ......The bird commercial is much funnier :rasp:


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

bird commerical?! link!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ford Pigeon commercial


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

BATTERS UP!!!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

now that one was funny lol







was kinda funny as it wasent quite as gruesome


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

equally brilliant

although im not sure if they have a justifiable mechanical reason on why the hood would ever pop up like that  very nice though


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Holly crap I wasnt expecting that! Poor cat.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Holly crap I wasnt expecting that! Poor cat.


 I find that funny coming from someone who has a half eaten cat in their signature.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

HAHAHAHA!!!! That pigeon was hilarious!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Kory said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> > Holly crap I wasnt expecting that! Poor cat.
> ...


 That's a good point!

Let's get real. This is a teeny car trying to look tough so people who think teeny cars are whimpy might actually buy it. It's that simple!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

People stop bitching and whining for ONCE. I mean honestly it seems like every thread turns into a bitch fest cause some people feel they have to voice their opinions so strongly and disagree with others instead of just saying "I don't like it"....subconciously you guys must like stirring stuff up.


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

An ad company made the commercial for internet use, trying to make the car look "evil." The cat commercial was not approved of by Ford, and are looking into the unauthorized release of it. PETA and other groups are making a big to do over it too.
Click here


----------

